# hotel room number



## chelz

How do you say in Korean "The hotel suite room number is 1890"?


----------



## Gijoe

호텔방 번호는 1890 입니다.

Hotel bang bunho un 1890 ip ni da.


----------



## chelz

감사합니다! 

I would like to ask if 수위트 is the same as 호텔방?


----------



## Gijoe

No. We will still keep the original meanings of foreign words. Since our life condition probably doesn't much allow to use this suite word in other conditions, so you might have heard it only when hotel contents are coming out, but you could still use this word for other cases.


----------

